# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  آخرین نسخه دلفی

## sun

در حال حاضر آخرین نسخه دلفی که اومده کدومه ؟آیا امتحان خودشو پس داده ؟خوبه یا بده ؟
محیط دات نت را ساپورت میکنه؟ اصلا میشه بهش اعتماد کرد؟

----------


## اَرژنگ

Delphi 2006
منتها کلی اشکال دارد، اگر شما دوست دارید با پاسکال کار کنید به chrome یک نگاه بندازید. یک پکیجیه که به VS2005 اضافه میشه.

من دلفی ۷ استفاده میکنم (آخرین دلفی بدرد بخور).

----------


## Touska

> من دلفی ۷ استفاده میکنم (آخرین دلفی بدرد بخور).


نظر شما اینه یا همه ؟

----------


## اَرژنگ

> نظر شما اینه یا همه ؟


من به اندازه کافی رای نیاوردم که برایه همه حرف بزنم.

ما فقط دو قران خودمون را میگیم، منتظرم که  ببینم بقیه چی میگن.

----------


## sun

منم از دلفی 7 استفاده می کنم البته چند روزی هم دلفی 8 را امتحان کردم ولی خیلی گیر میداد
الان هم بعضی وقتها که با visual stodio.net ور میرم حالم گرفته میشه که چرا دلفی یه همچین محیط بدردخوری نداره ابته قسمت  ado.net

----------


## babak869

در حال حاضر آخرین نسخه دلفی بنام  BDS  یا  Borland DEVELOPER Studio  ارایه شده که هنوز  Release  نشده اما به نظر من بهترین گزینه برای سطوح مبتدی و متوسط همون دلفی 7 هستش اما برای  Net.  کارها کفایت نمیکنه
موفق باشید

----------


## vcldeveloper

> در حال حاضر آخرین نسخه دلفی بنام BDS یا Borland DEVELOPER Studio ارایه شده که هنوز Release نشده


تمام نسخه های دلفی از دلفی 8 به بعد با نام BDS ارائه شدند، در ضمن Delphi 2006 که آخرین نسخه دلفی هست Release شده.



> به نظر من بهترین گزینه برای سطوح مبتدی و متوسط همون دلفی 7 هستش


شما می تونید برای هر کاری در پلت فرم Win32 از دلفی 7 استفاده کنید (به غیر از نوشتن درایورهای کرنل).



> Delphi 2006
> منتها کلی اشکال دارد،


میشه برخی از اشکالاتش رو توضیح بدید؟!
من که تو نیوزگروپ های بورلند اشکال یا شکایت خاصی پیدا نکردم (برعکس Delphi 2005 که اکثرا ازش داد داشتند).

----------


## babak869

سلام
جناب کشاورز من هفته پیش که به سایت بورلند سر زدم هنوز این نسخه  Release  نشده بود و در سایت قرار نگرفته بود .الان رو نمیدونم  جدیدا  Release  شده؟ در ضمن مگه بعد از نسخه 2005 چند نسخه دیگه منتشر شد که فرمودید تمام نسخه ها بعد از دلفی 2005 ...  .البته سوء تفاهم پیش نیاد فقط جهت اطلاع خودم می پرسم
موفق باشید

----------


## Naficy

> الان هم بعضی وقتها که با visual stodio.net ور میرم حالم گرفته میشه که چرا دلفی یه همچین محیط بدردخوری نداره


من که هر وقت با editorهای میکروسافت کار می کنم، خنده ام می گیره. واقعا چیزهای ضغیف و مضحکی هستند. (قابلیتهای editor ش هنگام تایپ کد برنامه حتی به پای ادیتورهای تحت داس هم نمی رسه!)

----------


## Sepidar

من از دلفی 6 استفاده میکنم. از سرم هم زیاده...

----------


## Delphi Skyline

کسانی که گفتن چرا IDE دلفی به خوبی VS.NET نیست باید بگم اگر IDE ویژوال استادیو رو با IDE های چون JBuilder یا Eclipse مقایسه کنید آهی برای بیلی جون خواهی کشید .

----------


## babak869

> کسانی که گفتن چرا IDE دلفی به خوبی VS.NET نیست باید بگم اگر IDE ویژوال استادیو رو با IDE های چون JBuilder یا Eclipse مقایسه کنید آهی برای بیلی جون خواهی کشید .


جمله قابل تامل و بی نظیریه. نه؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## vcldeveloper

> مگه بعد از نسخه 2005 چند نسخه دیگه منتشر شد که فرمودید تمام نسخه ها بعد از دلفی 2005 ...


شرمنده، من گفتم از دلفی 8 به بعد:



> تمام نسخه های دلفی از دلفی 8 به بعد با نام BDS ارائه شدند،

----------


## mohamad a

با سلام 
ميگن نسخه 2010 نسخه خوبي است البته من تا به الان از آن استفاده نكرده ام.

----------


## Naderenator

*من از* *XE5* *استفاده می کنم مشکلی هم ندارم همه کامپونت های معمولم روش نصب کردم*

----------


## IamOverlord

سلام!
الان مگه ما 2013 رو رد نکردیم؟! پس چرا هنوز نسخه های قدیمی طرف دار داره؟! آخه واقعا چرا؟! می شه قشنگ توضیح بدید؟!...

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

بهترین نسخه تا الان Delphi XE8 :تشویق:

----------


## atsam7xc256

سلام 
من در سالهای 81 تا 84 با دلفی کار میکردم .  ( دلفی 7 ) 
خیلی عالی بود و خوب کار میکرد البته منم حرفه ای کار نمیکردم 
سال 90 رفتم سراغ سی شارپ اونم تفننی 
چون به کد نویسی دلفی عادت داشتم بیخیالش شدم . 
الان xe10 lite  رو نصب کردم واقعا فرق کرده از اون موقع تا الان 
با اینکه 10 سال کار نکرده بودم براحتی چند تا برنامه تست ساده نوشتم 
برنامه نویسی برا  موبایل هم که راحت شده . 
خوشم اومد ازش در کنارش sqlserver  رو هم استفاده کنم و سوکت نویسی واقعا خوبه و راحت 
 :متفکر:  :چشمک:

----------


## typeman9

بخاطر اینکه ناتیو کد و خالص هستند و از اسمبلی  ساپورت می کنند.

----------


## typeman9

بهترین نسخه ی دلفی  فقط  دلفی 6  .

----------


## typeman9

اخرین نسخه ی استاندارد  دلفی  فقط  دلفی  6 بود چون توسط فناوری  دات نت  مایکروسافت  الوده  نشده بود و از اسمبلی  کاملا  استفاده می کرد .

----------


## typeman9

IDE  دلفی اصلا  مهم  نیست . خالص و تمیز بودن  و ناتیو کد بودن  کامپایلر  دلفی  مهمه که  فقط  دلفی  6   این خصوصیت  رو داشت چون  از  دلفی  7  به  بعد  فناوری دات نت  دلفی رو  الوده  کرد  و  از  زبان  اسمبلی  دور  کرد .  قدرت و کیفیت  زبانهای  برنامه نویسی  در   ساختار  کامپایلر  اونهاست  نه  IDE  .

----------


## typeman9

> من که هر وقت با editorهای میکروسافت کار می کنم، خنده ام می گیره. واقعا چیزهای ضغیف و مضحکی هستند. (قابلیتهای editor ش هنگام تایپ کد برنامه حتی به پای ادیتورهای تحت داس هم نمی رسه!)


یعنی از نظر شما  ادیتور  ویژوال بیسیک 6  ضعیفتر  از  دلفی 6  هست ؟؟؟!!!!     البته  قبول  دارم  که  ادیتور  ویژوال سی پلاس پلاس  6  خیلی  افتضاح  و  خشک  و  مسخره  بود واصلا از  زبانهای یونیکد  پشتیبانی  نمی  کرد .  ولی  ادیتور  ویژوال  بیسیک  6  از  ادیتور  دلفی  6  هوشمندتر  و  بهتر  بود  بخصوص  موقع  کدنویسی.   هر  چند  کامپایلر  دلفی  6  خیلی  سریعتر  و  قویتر  از  ویژوال  بیسیک  بود  و  از  زبان  اسمبلی  بطور  کامل   سود  می  برد .

----------


## typeman9

> نظر شما اینه یا همه ؟


نظر من اینه که  اخرین  نسخه  استاندارد و خالص  و  تمیز  دلفی   نسخه  ی  6  بود  چون  کاملا  با  زبان  اسمبلی  هماهنگ  بود  و  به  فناوری  دات  نت    الوده  نشده  بود.  خیلیها   مثل من   هنوز  دلفی  6  رو  دوست  دارند  چون  از  دات نت   بیزارند

----------


## typeman9

> من از دلفی 6 استفاده میکنم. از سرم هم زیاده...


منم  فقط  دلفی  6  رو  دوست  دارم .  نسخه های  بعدی  توسط  دات  نت  الوده  شدند.

----------


## typeman9

> سلام!
> الان مگه ما 2013 رو رد نکردیم؟! پس چرا هنوز نسخه های قدیمی طرف دار داره؟! آخه واقعا چرا؟! می شه قشنگ توضیح بدید؟!...


سلام  مهندس  جان  .  من  توضیح  میدم  .  چون  نسخه های  قدیمی  بخصوص  دلفی  6  کاملا  از  زبان  اسمبلی  پشتیبانی  می  کردند و  امکان  برنامه  نویسی  سیستمی  و  کار  با  توابع  api   ویندوز   وجود  داشت و این  امتیاز  برنامه  نویسان  اسمبلی  رو  خوشحال  می کرد . از  نسخه ی  7  به  بعد  زبان  اسمبلی  تو  دلفی  محدود  شد  و  فناوری  منفور  دات  نت   دلفی  را  به  گند  کشاند .  برنامه  نویسان  اسمبلی  هم  ناراحت  شدند  و  روی  همون  نسخه  ی  6   وفادار  موندند .  حالا  متوجه  شدید  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## typeman9

> سلام 
> من در سالهای 81 تا 84 با دلفی کار میکردم .  ( دلفی 7 ) 
> خیلی عالی بود و خوب کار میکرد البته منم حرفه ای کار نمیکردم 
> سال 90 رفتم سراغ سی شارپ اونم تفننی 
> چون به کد نویسی دلفی عادت داشتم بیخیالش شدم . 
> الان xe10 lite  رو نصب کردم واقعا فرق کرده از اون موقع تا الان 
> با اینکه 10 سال کار نکرده بودم براحتی چند تا برنامه تست ساده نوشتم 
> برنامه نویسی برا  موبایل هم که راحت شده . 
> خوشم اومد ازش در کنارش sqlserver  رو هم استفاده کنم و سوکت نویسی واقعا خوبه و راحت


ببخشید که  می پرسم   این  نسخه  از  دلفی   از  زبان  اسمبلی ناتیو  کد  هم  پشتیبانی  میکنه ؟؟؟  از  توابع  api   سیستم  عاملها  مستقیما  استفاده  میکنه ؟؟؟    یا  اینکه  دات  نت  و  ادیتور   قشنگ  و  زیبا  و  امکانات  بصری  و  کامپوننتها  براتون  کافیه  .  اگر  به  امکانات  بصری  و  ظاهری  و  ادیتور  و  کامپوننت   اهمیت  میدی و  از  کامپایلر  غافل  شدی و برات  مهم  نیست که  چه  اتفاقی  در  کرنل  سیستم  عامل  رخ  میده  و چه  بلایی  سر  سیستم  میاد  پس  باید  بگم  متاسفم . قدرت  زبان  برنامه  نویسی  در  ادیتور  و  کامپوننت  و  ظاهر  گرافیکی  نیست .قدرت زبان برنامه نویسی   در  معماری  و  ساختار  کامپایلر  و  میزان  نزدیکی  اون  به  زبان  ماشینه و البته  به  خالص  بودن  کامپایلر .

----------


## typeman9

> بهترین نسخه تا الان Delphi XE8


بهترین نسخه  فقط  دلفی  6 .

----------


## golbafan

بنده معمولا آخرین نسخه رو استفاده میکنم و سعی میکنم امکانات جدید رو یاد بگیرم و بکار ببرم.
اگر امکانات جدید رو استفاده نکنید بهترین گزینه دلفی 7 هست اما اگر همگام با تکنولوژی پیش برید میبینید که واقعا آخرین نسخه ها خیلی تفاوت دارن و خیلی بهتر هستند. 
درحال حاظر از دلفی Tokyo 10.2.3 استفاده میکنم. برای مثال قابلیت RAD server واقعا عالیه (ارتباط بین برنامه های مختلف در زبانهای مختلف) و زبانهای دیگه هنوز به این شکل پیاده سازیش نکردن.
یا مثلا firedac که بصورت پیشفرض نصب میشه و هزاران قابلیت و تغییرات عالی حتی در زبان نگارش دلفی. 
ایجاد type ها و کلاسهای جدید بصورت کاملا شیئ محور (مثل جاوا) که در نسخه های 10 به بعد عرضه شده نیز کار رو خیلی راحت میکنه و سرعت برنامه نویسی رو بالا میبره.

----------


## pe32_64

Delphi Rio - 10.3

----------

